# Winter?



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 7, 2011)

What do you guys do for feed in the winter? This will be my first winter with my goats. So anything else that you think I should know, please tell me. Thank you, and have a great day.


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 7, 2011)

I suggest giving it to them.  It's a long time to Spring.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 7, 2011)

Suggest giving? Sorry did I miss something?


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 7, 2011)

It was a joke.  A bad one, I guess.


----------



## Jackson62 (Sep 7, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> I suggest giving it to them.  It's a long time to Spring.


Very FUNNY!  Nothing better than a dry sense of humor!!!


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 7, 2011)

Fortheloveofgoats, I have taken a vow of silence when it comes to discussing feeding practices but I know you will get many answers to your question.  Till then, keep feeding them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 7, 2011)

Depends on age, male/female, pregnant/not pregnant, condition. I do feed my goats a goat feed but my girls will all be pregnant and giving birth in the Dec/Jan/Feb timeframe.  My one male is still young and growing so I definitely like to feed the young ones. I also have hay out all the time along with loose minerals.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 7, 2011)

hay out free choice, good quality second cutting grass mix.  
Loose minerals out free choice,
freshen water as needed to keep from freezing.
feed all hay in hay feeders off the ground. 


grain to:
 growing animals, (normally under 2 years of age)
does in late gestation, and nursing or milking
or any animal that needs to put on condition


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 7, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> It was a joke.  A bad one, I guess.


Lol, so sorry.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you, that makes me less nervous. I was thinking that I was going to have to figure out special thing's to feed during the winter.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 7, 2011)

We also have a heated water bucket in the barn.  That sure made life a lot easier last year.  We had super cold temps here in Oklahoma, like 15 below 0.  Yuk.

DonnaBelle


----------

